# Plasmonic now available to demo - one for absynth fans



## davidson (Nov 9, 2020)

Brian Clevenger the guy behind absynth, now has a demo available to download for his new synth Plasmonic https://rhizomatic.fr/index.php/downloadplasmonic/

It looks like Absynth 6 to me, but whatever label it goes by, consider me excited.


----------



## rnb_2 (Nov 9, 2020)

Was this delayed by COVID, or should the video say "Available Spring 2021" at the end?


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 9, 2020)

Unless I misunderstood, PluginGuru Livestream last Saturday spent helpful time on Plasmonic and mentioned 'two days' somewhere along the line. Easy to go review the Livestream to check .... 



Was expecting something from Brian Clevenger today.


----------



## rnb_2 (Nov 9, 2020)

So, it appears it wasn't delayed, just a mistake in the video.


----------



## freecham (Nov 9, 2020)

Plasmonic have a great organic and evolving sounds. Good to use with a midi controller (nanokontrol) for the 8 macros.


----------



## ghobii (Nov 10, 2020)

Tried out the demo last night. Some really great sound design in the presets. They shows off the concept of combining subtractive with physical modeling to get unique, organic feeling sounds really well. It also lends itself well to MPE. But the GUI is awful. WTF were they thinking?


----------



## davidson (Nov 10, 2020)

ghobii said:


> Tried out the demo last night. Some really great sound design in the presets. They shows off the concept of combining subtractive with physical modeling to get unique, organic feeling sounds really well. It also lends itself well to MPE. But the GUI is awful. WTF were they thinking?



Haha, what else did you expect from the creator of absynth. I havent had chance to demo it yet, would you say the UI is worse in use than absynth?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 10, 2020)

Pretty cool sounds but a real CPU cruncher on my setup. Couldn't use more then one. GUI --- not so cool.


----------



## ghobii (Nov 10, 2020)

davidson said:


> Haha, what else did you expect from the creator of absynth. I havent had chance to demo it yet, would you say the UI is worse in use than absynth?


I'd say they're both in the same league.


----------



## funnybear (Nov 10, 2020)

I have been beta testing this for a few weeks as I am an Indiegogo backer so got it early.

The main highlight of this for me is the richness of the physical modelling based resonance generation. Especially when driving it with an MPE controller which creates an incredible rich sonic fabric.

Brian has outdone himself again. Definitely in my top 5 VST synths.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Nov 11, 2020)

Promising, if the GUI gets a complete overhaul, nice.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 13, 2020)

I don't get the hate for the UI, but whatever. I'm an Absynth fan so worth a look.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Nov 20, 2020)

I think it really sounds great!
And I like the GUI (yes, I also like Absynth and got used to the tiny interface), everything's there - and the sound really matters over all.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 20, 2020)

OK the tiny fonts I can get not liking. But really if that's your worst complaint......compare that to something like Dexed. ugh.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 24, 2020)

bill5 said:


> I don't get the hate for the UI, but whatever. I'm an Absynth fan so worth a look.



Absynth at least has decent contrast, but Plasmonic is just all over the place and really hard to look at overall. Definitely looks like UX was taking a back seat to everything else, and accessibility is really pretty bad.


----------



## p1afff (Dec 10, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Absynth at least has decent contrast, but Plasmonic is just all over the place and really hard to look at overall. Definitely looks like UX was taking a back seat to everything else, and accessibility is really pretty bad.


These GUI issues are corrected and will be part of final release.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 10, 2020)

Well, that's good news! Do you have a screenshot?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 10, 2020)

Wonder if the "soon" for the release weeks ago is the same like "coming this summer".......


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 10, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> Absynth at least has decent contrast, but Plasmonic is just all over the place and really hard to look at overall. Definitely looks like UX was taking a back seat to everything else, and accessibility is really pretty bad.



How about the sound Mario?


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2020)

Alchemedia said:


> How about the sound Mario?


I found this in the KVR thread:









plasmonic.mp3


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com













Plasmonic


Listen to Plasmonic by p1afff #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl









^ Always a great sign when a brand new synth gets some love from @Empty Vessel


----------



## Technostica (Dec 23, 2020)

It was released yesterday and on intro offer for about 3 weeks.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2020)

Tempting. My main question is, how does it differentiate itself from Chromaphone, String Studio, Falcon 2 Pluck oscillator and Friktion, other than MPE support. Also: U-he sale


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Tempting. My main question is, how does it differentiate itself from Chromaphone,



The AAS synths (including these included in Live) don't have Wavetable OSCs or 'normal' filters


doctoremmet said:


> String Studio, Falcon 2 Pluck oscillator



Falcon doesn't have a resonator, only a pluck OSC.



doctoremmet said:


> and Friktion



Doesn't have wavetable OSCs or 'normal' filters.


----------



## fourier (Dec 23, 2020)

Huge, huge fan of Absynth - albeit I've only ever used it for electronica. Would love to see some reviews of this one. Hopefully the introductory offer lasts well into January so I can demo it. With so many tempting purchases to ponder, €99 isn't just click-and-buy.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 23, 2020)

fourier said:


> Huge, huge fan of Absynth - albeit I've only ever used it for electronica. Would love to see some reviews of it. Hopefully the introductory offer lasts well into January so I can demo it.



'til 17th.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 23, 2020)

Sounds amazing Greg (aka EV) and Brian!


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Tempting. My main question is, how does it differentiate itself from Chromaphone, String Studio, Falcon 2 Pluck oscillator and Friktion, other than MPE support. Also: U-he sale



Chromaphone is currently 50% off. There's also Madrona Labs' Kaivo, plus the Arche' Collection and newly released Noisy both from Expressive E, Steampipe (Reaktor), etc.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 23, 2020)

The Demos on YT sound good and it's the MPE support that would clinch it for me. 
I will wait until the demo version has been updated to the release version and maybe take it for a spin


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2020)

Anyone manage to download the manual by any chance? Would love to be able to read it (to fight the GAS)


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Anyone manage to download the manual by any chance? Would love to be able to read it (to fight the GAS)



The PDF is included in the demo, just click on the 'Plasmonic' dropdown in the upper left.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> The PDF is included in the demo, just click on the 'Plasmonic' dropdown in the upper left.


Gotcha! Many thx


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 23, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Gotcha! Many thx


Just buy it doc, it's amazing!


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 23, 2020)

Not only is Plasmonic an amazing synth, but Brian's a brilliant programmer (Absynth, anyone?) and a great guy. I like to support independent developers.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2020)

D Halgren said:


> Just buy it doc, it's amazing!


I did. And yes it is amazing!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I did. And yes it is amazing!


Be very keen to hear your thoughts on this once you have played with it 😊


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 24, 2020)

Markrs said:


> Be very keen to hear your thoughts on this once you have played with it 😊


First things first. I am doing some alpha testing for a great new guitar sample library. I may use Plasmonic for a demo track


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I did. And yes it is amazing!


Fantastic, to me it feels so alive!


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi to actual Plasmonic users,
I’m curious and but also a bit leery w/ Plasmonic because I see occasional comments from people mentioning the CPU demands of this synth.
It seems everyone who mentions the CPU hit they encounter on various forums with this synth don’t have signatures(with system specs)listed.
So can anyone who’s using Pasmonic actually give us an idea of the actual systems that are finding difficulties w/ Plasmonic using this new synth?


Thanks


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 3, 2021)

Plasmonic doesn't need much CPU at all. I never bothered to even look at the actual value 
Generate and Vital are at 10% CPU for me, Plasmonic less than 2%. Repro with some patches is around 15%.


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 3, 2021)

@ReleaseCandidate 

Strange I’ve seen various comments saying otherwise.
What’s your system specs?

Thanks


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 3, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @ReleaseCandidate
> 
> Strange I’ve seen various comments saying otherwise.
> What’s your system specs?


Oh, sorry, I forgot.
That's Windows 10, a I7 8750H (with 32 GB RAM), a Laptop. I don't even care to enable the 'Highest performance mode' when using Plasmonic (the standalone, to make patches). Not much of the internal GPU too, 4% (I also don't need to use the 'better' GPU).


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 3, 2021)

I find Plasmonic intriguing as Absynth is probably my all time favorite NI synth.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 3, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I find Plasmonic intriguing as Absynth is probably my all time favorite NI synth.


Try the demo!


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 3, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Try the demo!


That would make sense wouldn’t it? lol 
I rarely try out demos I don’t want the demo bloat on my rig and I’m afraid the temptation would be unbearable if this is somewhat workable.
💰


----------



## D Halgren (Jan 3, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> That would make sense wouldn’t it? lol
> I rarely try out demos I don’t want the demo bloat on my rig and I’m afraid the temptation would be unbearable if this is somewhat workable.
> 💰


Pretty light on resources for me too, and using all 16 voices. iMac Pro 8 core 3.2Ghz


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 3, 2021)

D Halgren said:


> Pretty light on resources for me too, and using all 16 voices. iMac Pro 8 core 3.2Ghz


Thanks 👍


----------



## proxima (Jan 3, 2021)

My first thought with the intro video was, "modeling + subtractive synth? Sounds like Sculpture". But I'm not really very familiar with Sculpture; does anyone have any thoughts on a comparison?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 3, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @ReleaseCandidate
> 
> Strange I’ve seen various comments saying otherwise.
> What’s your system specs?
> ...


About 12% CPU. Core i7 6700K Skylake.


----------



## p1afff (Jan 3, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @ReleaseCandidate
> 
> Strange I’ve seen various comments saying otherwise.
> What’s your system specs?
> ...


Yeah, to evaluate, some data is needed like sample rate, audio buffer size, number of voices enabled, cpu type and frequency


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 4, 2021)

p1afff said:


> Yeah, to evaluate,....


... you use the demo. 
You have to anyway, because the UI is, well, special. And I'm not talking about the colors . But I certainly wouldn't put up with it if I wouldn't like the sound and find the resonators that easy to use.


----------



## stixman (Jan 4, 2021)

Can Plasmonic resynthesise samples?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 4, 2021)

stixman said:


> Can Plasmonic resynthesise samples?


No


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 4, 2021)

stixman said:


> Can Plasmonic resynthesise samples?


You can't change the impulse samples.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 4, 2021)

I love this synth.


----------



## stixman (Jan 4, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> You can't change the impulse samples.


Thanks...do you think it could be be done? After looking at some new synths I became interested in resynthesizing vocals & instruments...I backed the Anyma phi physical modeling hardware synth only mono though ....I use the Eganmatrix which has some physical modelling ....I like how icarus does it but I don’t click with its ui & price just for its resynthesis.....Plasmonic sounds cool and if it could somehow treat vocals I’d be in.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 4, 2021)

stixman said:


> Thanks...do you think it could be be done?


I haven't found the data in it's directories could be that they're all embedded in the executable (I found only a single wav file, but could be in another format), in the manual it reads:


> The transients are short samples, and are hard-coded in Plasmonic, i.e. no, it’s not possible to import external samples.


I don't know if that means that the paths to the samples are hard-coded (but I didn't find any in the executable), so you could theoretically change them, or the samples data is hard-coded (as constants) in the program.
You can't change the wave-tables either.

Rapid does resynthesis too.

But you can always ask Brian at [email protected]


----------



## p1afff (Jan 5, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> ... you use the demo.
> You have to anyway, because the UI is, well, special. And I'm not talking about the colors . But I certainly wouldn't put up with it if I wouldn't like the sound and find the resonators that easy to use.


I was just pointing to the fact talking about performance without giving any context is pointless. And thanks, don’t nedd the demo, I have been using Plasmonic since several months (with great pleasure).


----------



## fourier (Jan 7, 2021)

Finally got to test this synth. I've not started to play around tweaking and creating own sounds, but it seems very flexible and intuitive. Presets loads in a flash, very and surprisingly (taken my Absynth expectations) intuitive and responsive GUI. Will spend some more time over the weekend testing it more in-depth, but at €99 it feels very affordable. 

No performance issues. Happy it can be rescaled to 125% Window size!


----------



## ghobii (Jan 8, 2021)

p1afff said:


> These GUI issues are corrected and will be part of final release.


I thought there was going to be GUI improvements.


----------



## p1afff (Jan 8, 2021)

ghobii said:


> I thought there was going to be GUI improvements.


Readability was optimized on Windows, some stuff also, but no major GUI improvements were thoughts of


----------



## antret (Jan 9, 2021)

I demo’d and bought! After my Friktion purchase, I have become a physical modelling junkie all of a sudden. 

Interestingly, on paper Absynth would have been in my wheelhouse, but I never came to grips with it. This makes awesome sounds /noises immediately! I’ve just been enjoying making sounds, so nothing that I would use in my tracks yet. 

I like the modulation system. I like drag and drop best, but having everything to choose immediately is still way better than picking from a list in huge matrix. However, the matrix is nice to see what is controlling want at a glance. I don’t think think you can see a ‘modulation overview’ in plasmonic, can you?

Don’t want to derail, but if people are on the search for physical modelling synths Kaivo from Madrona labs is a great find too!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 9, 2021)

antret said:


> I demo’d and bought! After my Friktion purchase, I have become a physical modelling junkie all of a sudden.
> 
> Interestingly, on paper Absynth would have been in my wheelhouse, but I never came to grips with it. This makes awesome sounds /noises immediately! I’ve just been enjoying making sounds, so nothing that I would use in my tracks yet.
> 
> ...


I fell in the PM rabbithole too. The culprit in my case was Chromaphone. I bet you’ll love that one too. Plasmonic and Kaivo are awesome and I’m still eyeing Friktion


----------



## Whywhy (Jan 28, 2021)

Sound-set
Plethora Beta For Plasmonic: 50 Presets made by Yuli Yolo:
Format: Plasmonic: 50 Presets MPE & 50 Presets Standard.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 28, 2021)

Whywhy said:


> Sound-set
> Plethora Beta For Plasmonic: 50 Presets made by Yuli Yolo:
> Format: Plasmonic: 50 Presets MPE & 50 Presets Standard.



Great. Yuli Yolo has done some great soundsets over the years. For U-he among others. Like his style and will check this out! Thanks for posting.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Jan 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Great. Yuli Yolo has done some great soundsets over the years. For U-he among others. Like his style and will check this out! Thanks for posting.


Why whywhy is named whywhy has a reason .


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Why whywhy is named whywhy has a reason .


Duh. I just like speaking to people about themselves in third person? To tell them ill-informed stuff about themselves they’d already know - but better...? Hahaha


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2021)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Why whywhy is named whywhy has a reason .


Thanks for educating me. @YY: I meant to say I love your stuff!


----------



## Cinebient (Jan 30, 2021)

Plasmonic became pretty fast my new favourite synth. Its awesome and so much fun to create sound with it. Really happy that I bought it.


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 7, 2021)

I really love Plasmonic. So much fun to experiment. 
Some example sounds created with it:


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 7, 2021)

Great patches. 👌


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Great patches. 👌


Thank you. I just started to scratch the surface. A really wonderful instruments full of organic timbres.
The resonator is really quite powerful (my favourite from all I used so far).


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 9, 2021)

Some strings like sound and a simple flute:


----------



## p1afff (Feb 9, 2021)

Cinebient said:


> I really love Plasmonic. So much fun to experiment.
> Some example sounds created with it:



particularly love Demonica...


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 9, 2021)

Another example about morphing timbres and other things. A longer maybe boring example where I just sustain a chord into an arp (Cthulhu here) and then tweak things on the fly.
A bit weird but I really love those morphing sounds.


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 10, 2021)

Plasmonic used with the Logic Arp. I really love the organic timbres. I still just started to explore all the things I can do with Plasmonic but I am blown away what this thing can do and how it reacts when you tweak things. Really sonically the most interesting synth since a long time for me. Even replaced my beloved P900 as my favourite synth now. Hard to explain but this thing is just alive as no other synth I used yet and its also my new favourite physical modelling tool.


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 10, 2021)

And a duo....

...and a bit faster with slightly changed timbres...


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 10, 2021)

I also like the flute timbres I get out of Plasmonic.


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 11, 2021)

Finally my first full track made with 7 Plasmonic presets and some help from 2CAudio Precedence and Breeze 2 for setting the room.


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 11, 2021)

And finally I get closer to some nice brass sounds.


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 13, 2021)

Another little thing...


----------



## antret (Feb 13, 2021)

Cinebient said:


> Some strings like sound and a simple flute:



seriously delicious!


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 14, 2021)

Plasmonic does of course wonderful pads too


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 14, 2021)

And for last....a bit more dynamic version of a brass sound set in a large chamber (with extern reverb).


----------



## Cinebient (Mar 13, 2021)

O.k. some more Plasmonic sounds and demo tracks:














Plasmonic - Space Guitar


Listen to Plasmonic - Space Guitar by Cinebient #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.com


----------



## p1afff (Jul 3, 2021)

Hi guys, some time ago, I had the pleasure to be part of the Factory presets design of Plasmonic.
May be some of you could be now interested in my new bank Decoherence, a 105 presets (65 "standard" and 40 MPE), in several genres (but often for ambient, cinematic etc…). But you'll do what you want with them I guess  Here 5 MPE presets playing.

More audio demos : https://bit.ly/decoherence
Store : https://gum.co/decoherence

Have fun with Plasmonic !


----------



## Cinebient (Oct 24, 2021)

Some more examples. Still my favourite synth. No extern FX added.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 24, 2021)

Great reminder to play with Plasmonic for a couple of hours today!


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 24, 2021)

Cinebient said:


> Some more examples. Still my favourite synth. No extern FX added.



Likely best Plasmonic audio work yet _ imho _ Congrats ! 👏🏻


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 24, 2021)

Cinebient said:


> Some more examples. Still my favourite synth. No extern FX added.



Gorgeous, wonderfully made and played.


----------



## Cinebient (Oct 31, 2021)

Here is another little piece. 100% Plasmonic and no extern FX as well. I used 8 presets here.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 31, 2021)

THX ! Super cool ! Maybe BlkFri ??


----------



## bill5 (Oct 31, 2021)

Cinebient said:


> Another example about morphing timbres and other things. A longer maybe boring example where I just sustain a chord into an arp (Cthulhu here) and then tweak things on the fly.
> A bit weird but I really love those morphing sounds.



The morph ability was one of my fav things about Absynth. I don't see it here though-? There's a "random" button under Expressions, but I'm not getting it. Just gimme an Absynth one-click morph  

Finally got around to checking this out, liking it...where do you get a UM? Didn't come with the zip file or install files.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 31, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> THX ! Super cool ! Maybe BlkFri ??


Where is Abyss on sale? I can't see a sale on the Tracktion site.

Not that it matters. I'm waiting for Black Friday now. I was going to get Derailer (Physical Audio), but I'm now thinking about Plasmonic.

Or I could just learn Absynth, which I already have...


----------



## bill5 (Oct 31, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Or I could just learn Absynth, which I already have...


No just buy more stuff it's more fun.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 31, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Where is Abyss on sale? I can't see a sale on the Tracktion site.


Once you hit checkout you see the reduced price


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 31, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> . I was going to get Derailer (Physical Audio), but I'm now thinking about Plasmonic.


Yes. Get the latter (out of those two).


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 31, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes. Get the latter (out of those two).


I know when to trust a judgement other than mine: Always.

Which means I can't trust myself when I think I know to trust someone else's judgement.

Should I trust your judgement? I'll assume you'll say yes (you know whereof you speak). So: I'll go for Plasmonic after all.

By the way, Derailer is terrific, it is just very slight. What it does it does well, but for a similar price I think I'd get much more out of Plasmonic.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 31, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> Derailer is terrific, it is just very slight. What it does it does well, but for a similar price I think I'd get much more out of Plasmonic.


Yes. And yes.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 31, 2021)

😭 _ gotta bail now !! All this 'cool' stuff overloading 10TB, 12TB, NAS 8TB storage. 💔

Quality, capable, solution _ drains ~$700. from skinny piggie. 🤦‍♂️ 
Enjoy all !😇


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 31, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I know when to trust a judgement other than mine: Always.
> 
> Which means I can't trust myself when I think I know to trust someone else's judgement.
> 
> ...


I have both and Derailer is very good, but you will definitely get more milage out of Plasmonic.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 31, 2021)

Sos, just stick to synths. No need for them expense S5 disks. We’re talking megabytes of storage here, lol.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 31, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Sos, just stick to synths. No need for them expense S5 disks. We’re talking megabytes of storage here, lol.


Uh-huh .... but there go adds for Soundpaint tho. Only Drums so far. 
Had Troels' _signature_ hat on list too.


----------



## Cinebient (Oct 31, 2021)

I have all the famous software synths one can think of but there is no synth which feels more alive under my hands as Plasmonic. P900 was the only other one I ever felt the same but it is abandoned at the moment (but it still works for me).


----------



## Dirtgrain (Oct 31, 2021)

Any idea if plasmonic will go on sale at any point?


----------



## bill5 (Oct 31, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> Any idea if plasmonic will go on sale at any point?


Frankly I hope not. The last thing I need is another synth.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 1, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Uh-huh .... but there go adds for Soundpaint tho. Only Drums so far.
> Had Troels' _signature_ hat on list too.


It's a nice hat. 

Have you considered just making a list of things you DON'T want?


----------



## Cinebient (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Cinebient (Dec 19, 2021)

Another quick improved play with Plasmonic (+ 2CAudio Precedence and Breeze for spatialisation).
I wish everyone here a good holiday time and a healthy next year....


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 19, 2021)

Cinebient said:


> Another quick improved play with Plasmonic (+ 2CAudio Precedence and Breeze for spatialisation).
> I wish everyone here a good holiday time and a healthy next year....



Thanks for all your excellent Plasmonic musical pieces this past year. I wish you a good end of the year. Stay healthy and safe, and all the best for ‘22!


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 19, 2021)

Btw


Dirtgrain said:


> Any idea if plasmonic will go on sale at any point?


...the Rhizomatic Christmas sale is now on. 30% off through the end of the year.


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 20, 2021)

The 1.2 update is out. Nice!
So Christmas can come 


...(not played accurate)


----------



## krankyone (Dec 21, 2021)

The presets for 1.2 are excellent. Giving me a new appreciation for Plasmonic


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas again. A little try to combine Plasmonic with some of my favourite sampled strings to see if this synth can fit nicely with acoustic samples.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 25, 2021)

Cinebient said:


> Merry Christmas again. A little try to combine Plasmonic with some of my favourite sampled strings to see if this synth can fit nicely with acoustic samples.



I think it fits beautifully!


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 10, 2022)

@Databroth brings Plasmonic to life


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> @Databroth brings Plasmonic to life



I’m listening now to some amazing sounds!


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 10, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I’m listening now to some amazing sounds!


Long time pondering Plasmonic. Demo ran out, and blocks new trial. Dunno why most providers do not reset every several months.
Demos are limited anyway and in many cases _ never purchase _ with other choices popping up daily. 149 Sheqels demand reasonable review - right ? 🤷🏻


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 10, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Long time pondering Plasmonic. Demo ran out, and blocks new trial. Dunno why most providers do not reset every several months.
> Demos are limited anyway and in many cases _ never purchase _ with other choices popping up daily. 149 Sheqels demand reasonable review - right ? 🤷🏻



I bought it on sale over Christmas. It's probably best to look for a sale if you can.


----------



## Databroth (Feb 11, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I’m listening now to some amazing sounds!


thank you, I was pretty happy with that stream, same with the recent generate one
2 synths I'm normally kinda intimidated by because of their more limited soundscope

but this stream was fun and useful to me


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 12, 2022)

Databroth said:


> thank you, I was pretty happy with that stream, same with the recent generate one
> 2 synths I'm normally kinda intimidated by because of their more limited soundscope
> 
> but this stream was fun and useful to me


I’m glad. I learned a lot about their possibilities, though it actually prompted me to a bit of sound exploration with Falcon. I got some quite pleasing results while I tried to take a more experimental approach to the parameters.


----------



## p1afff (Mar 25, 2022)

Hello Plasmonic people,
here is a new quick video for my EMPTY ROOMS (second) premium bank for Plasmonic. Just jamming with some of the 120 presets, mostly triggered by @Soundmanufacture Modular Seq and Chord-O-Mat, and @K-Devices Hexo.
Video : 
Buy EMPTY ROOMS here : Empty Rooms

Listen to presets audio demos here :


Enjoy your Plasmonic !
Philippe for Trajectoire


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 25, 2022)

p1afff said:


> Hello Plasmonic people,
> here is a new quick video for my EMPTY ROOMS (second) premium bank for Plasmonic. Just jamming with some of the 120 presets, mostly triggered by @Soundmanufacture Modular Seq and Chord-O-Mat, and @K-Devices Hexo.
> Video :
> Buy EMPTY ROOMS here : https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/bit.ly/empty_rooms (bit.ly/empty_rooms)
> ...



Very cool sounds at first quick review !! Watching Databroth live Plasmonic YT and leaning hard now. 
Presets very high priority for personal use _ need this 'crutch' to get in ballpark.


----------



## Databroth (Mar 25, 2022)

p1afff said:


> Enjoy your Plasmonic !
> Philippe for Trajectoire


that brassy strings preset is solid, great job

edit: also your link doesn't seem to work


----------



## flampton (Jun 3, 2022)

Plasmonic on sale for 99 of your USA/European currency for those interested. This synth is A+, snap it up so the creator will make it even better for us all!


----------



## p1afff (Jun 4, 2022)

Databroth said:


> that brassy strings preset is solid, great job
> 
> edit: also your link doesn't seem to work


Thanks Data, appreciated for comment and mentioning bad link ; Will update it now


----------



## p1afff (Jun 4, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Very cool sounds at first quick review !! Watching Databroth live Plasmonic YT and leaning hard now.
> Presets very high priority for personal use _ need this 'crutch' to get in ballpark.


Thank you sostenuto, you can find another Plasmonic bank in my Profile Page


----------

